# Need a decent tyre dressing



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

What's a good tyre dressing that I can pick up from Halfords? Over the years i've used a Mother's product that's done really well but need one for this weekend from a local shop like Halfords.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Meguiars endurance !


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Zaino Z16, G|Techniq T1 oe Megs Endurance. Megs does like to fling though ..

T1 for me so far has out lasted anything, although does attract dirt on first application, after a second a few days later all is good ..

Z16 was my fav for donkeys years and still a very good dressing ..


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

kevoque said:


> Meguiars endurance !


Second that motion


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

shinyporsche said:


> Second that motion


Third that!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

dooka said:


> Zaino Z16, G|Techniq T1 oe Megs Endurance. Megs does like to fling though ..
> 
> T1 for me so far has out lasted anything, although does attract dirt on first application, after a second a few days later all is good ..
> 
> Z16 was my fav for donkeys years and still a very good dressing ..


You don't get z16 or Gtechniq in Halfords though !


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Loving T1 ATM


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

+1 for z16 :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Having used Meguiars Endurance for years, i've often recommended it. But i have to say that i've switched now to Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing. It's amazing for a water based dressing and dirt & dust do not stick to it. It's brilliant


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Megs Endurance is the best I've found.

As for flinging I let it dwell on the tyre for 10 mins the wipe the excess with an MF.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> Megs Endurance is the best I've found.
> 
> As for flinging I let it dwell on the tyre for 10 mins the wipe the excess with an MF.


Same here.

Best you can get in Halfords imo. I'm sure the likes of the Zaino and Gtech are better but on short notice then megs endurance tyre gel

If your looking for a spray then AG one looks good for a couple of hundred miles if that


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Meguiars endurance ! Nothing else


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just search up the most talked about tyre dressing on the forum and then you'll be making your order


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Turtle Wax Platinum is my favourite from Halfords


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Endurance if buying from Halfords.

Otherwise Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Megs is brilliant, but pricey!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

ConorF said:


> Megs is brilliant, but pricey!!


It's a great dressing for less than a tenner a bottle, That will do ALLOT of tyres?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Cheers, all. Looks like it's going to be Megs Endurance! My Mother's tyre dressing lasted for years (it's the one that comes in a red spray bottle that looks like a miniature fire extinguisher). Hopefully the Megs one will be as good.


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

I've got the megs endurance spray and I can't get on with it. Leaves very little in terms of finish behind. Maybe I'm not applying it correctly


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Another vote for Megs endurance here :thumb: Havent really ever had that much trouble with sling tbh, just be careful not to over apply and you shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Me too for Megs, the best


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd just wait and order some Pinnacle Black Onyx


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Megs Endurance if buying from Halfords.
> 
> Otherwise Espuma RD50 :thumb:


Second this :thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I started off using AG tyre dressing and now use megs endurance gel which is easier to apply and lasts longer.


----------



## bigpig (Nov 11, 2012)

rtjc said:


> It's a great dressing for less than a tenner a bottle, That will do ALLOT of tyres?


those cheap cans are like 5 quid that do 6-8 tyres?

I got a bottle of megs did 8 tyres and it seems as if I dint even open the bottle lol


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

bigpig said:


> those cheap cans are like 5 quid that do 6-8 tyres?
> 
> I got a bottle of megs did 8 tyres and it seems as if I dint even open the bottle lol


I wasn't questioning the cost. Somebody else did. They're in the wrong place by the looks of things :tumbleweed:

:thumb:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

if you dont want it to sling, dont over use it, alot goes along way with megs

the ag spray dressing is by far the worst ive ever used


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

The only problem with the Meguiars Endurance gel is that it absorbs into applicators very quickly, so ultimately there is unnecessary wastage. However it's probably the best one you'll get in Halfords.


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Meguiars endurance is the only one! it lasts ages & easy to apply*


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

kevoque said:


> Meguiars endurance !


^^^^ This. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

endurance for gloss , t1 for a more satin shine , sv pneu for matte look

but... as only endurance is available from halfrauds id defo go with that


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've used Megs Endurance for the last 6yrs & never experienced any form of sling. The finish looks very very wet, more tacky than anything else, I won't use it again. I now use Z-16, which is much more subtle.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Megs endurance for me, just apply it sparignly and it'll not fling off at all and, couple of pea sized blobs do a whole tyre circumference. One bottle has lasted me well over a year and a half and still a little more left still.



Daveskater said:


> The only problem with the Meguiars Endurance gel is that it absorbs into applicators very quickly, so ultimately there is unnecessary wastage. However it's probably the best one you'll get in Halfords.


Easy solution to this, just keep a dedicated applicator for the tyre gel instead of using a new one each time. after a few use's the applicator will become saturated in the gel and no further wastage caused. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I used Meg's Endurance for years but after a switch from Continental tyres to Goodyears, Endurance always looked patchy. Even tried thoroughly cleaning with APC etc but no different. I now use Prima Infinity and it's fantastic. Lasts ages, gives a nice satin finish and can be used on exterior trim.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

From halfords you are looking at autoglym or megs.

Megs endurance it would have to be as the brief was for what to get in halfords.

This is based on what halfords sell, as there are lots out there... megs not the greatest everything has issues.

But Megs best that Halfords sell.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've just switched to megs and really like it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

From Halfords, it has to be Meguiars all the way, the best tyre dressing on the shelf for your money there, and a whole bottle lasts a very long time, does the job well.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

to apply the megs endurance, just buy a cheap 50p sponge and cut it into 3 parts, sorted


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Cleaning tyres and not applying a dressing also looks good


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Right here's my experience.

Tyre Slik... by CarPlan. Spray on and wipe off.. Easy but smells funky and is "sticky".

Tyre Dandy.. by Autosmart. By far and away the nicest finish in the quickest time... literally spray on, the foam will get into all the nooks and crannies.. No need to wipe off but you'd probably get a bit on your wheel so just buff that off with a microfibre.

Megs Endurance I picked up yesterday.. In the time it took me to do all 4 wheels with the Tyre Dandy and buff off any overspray I had only done one wheel with the Endurance. It looks quite nice but it was not easy to apply at all. Also left a patchy finish which was a pain in the **** to get even but managed it eventually  We'll see how the finish lasts. 

So presently I still recommend Tyre Dandy which is a great product and no-one seems to pay it any attention. I also have never had sling with Tyre Dandy when I've let it dry. (15 mins or so).


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Right here's my experience.
> 
> Tyre Slik... by CarPlan. Spray on and wipe off.. Easy but smells funky and is "sticky".
> 
> ...


Sounds good but OP wants something that he can pick up in Halfords


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

High style, faaaar better value for money!!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

AG tyre and dressing, have used this product for the last year, had no problems with it, well worth the money


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

Megs Endurance tyre gel.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx
Car Pro Perl
AG Bumper Care


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I use autoglym rubber plus or super sheen.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

+1 of Megs tyre gel!


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

donnyo said:


> Megs Endurance tyre gel.


This :thumb:


----------



## seanl (Feb 17, 2012)

It's been around for donkeys and everyone raves about it, but I've never used megs endurance Tbh! I've got a sample so will give it a go next week. I've been using the AG spray stuff for a while, but it's crap! Lasts about 2 or 3 days and that's it! Just trying to finish it off before replenishing. What I have used in the past from Halfords though, is turtle wax wet n black., and I would recommend it! Proper cheap, looks great with a nice glossy appearance, easy on, and lasts quite a while too! Downside is its a bit greasy, so make sure you buff of excess as it does fling.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

I use megs but blackfire is better I find.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

if your caught short could always use trim dressing, I have tried my chemical guys new look natural dressing on the tyres and finish is nice, doesn't last very long though no surprise as it doesn't last on the trim either.

also guessing the OP has sorted this by now


----------

